# Official spot league rules



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Archerytalk indoor league rules

Freestyle:

If you have the following you are in freestyle
-main stabilizer over 14”
-main stabilizer under 14", but have a back stabilizer or target style sight
-back stabilizers(optional)
-scopes(optional)
-target style sights with more than 6” of in/out adjustment (surelocs, axcels, cbe’s)
-Any arrows over 23/64”
-any arrows that does not accept field points or field point bushings


Hunter:

If you have the following you are in hunter
-main stabilizer under 14”
-no back stabilizers
-pin sight with 6” or less of in/out movement*
-arrows under 23/64”


*armortech pros and spot hogg hoggit’s may not fit this rule. please PM me with questions regarding equipment (N7709K, or me)

*you get two rounds of practice before starting

*if your scores are un-realistic, you may be asked to post up a picture of your target 

*teams will be based on the highest kid with the lowest kid, then we will move down the row(this will be decided by a placer score)

*placer score needs to be in by the 1st of December, but the sooner the better

*league will start the 2nd week of December

*no upper or lower level shooters! Just bowhunter and freestyle!

*scores can be shot on single or five spot face

**THIS LEAGUE IS JUST FOR FUN!!**

*if no score is submitted by a specific date, it will be counted as a zero

*you can always shoot your score ahead, just make sure to specify the week its for

*post Placer score here, when you post, please state wether your a bowhunter or freestyle shooter

*winning team will be chosen by total number of points at the end, xs will be used as a tie breaker

*REMEMBER TO HAVE FUN AND BE HONEST!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

so only 5 spot ans single spt, no 3?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Brett,

Do you have trouble getting 5-spots in canada?


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Brett,
> 
> Do you have trouble getting 5-spots in canada?


Not really, but when I shoot, I usually shoot 3 spot


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

do you shoot the vegas targets?


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> do you shoot the vegas targets?


yea


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

hmm, how about this, you can use that, and use the ring after the little x for an x, or just start using 5 spots, what does Jacob think?


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

If you guys want I can keep track of the scores week to week?
I just shot my qualifier tonight, an ugly looking 300-54x(only my second full NFAA round) FREESTYLE


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

sorry x, im the one keeping track of the scores, and i will put you down for your placer score, thanks for participating


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> sorry x, im the one keeping track of the scores, and i will put you down for your placer score, thanks for participating


Darn, I already started a dang fancy looking spreadsheet.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

Im in guys.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

sorry x, maybe next league or contest we do.


----------



## hunter 14 (Jan 19, 2010)

I just shot a 293 28x with a freestyle setup(my first NFAA round).


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

do you want that as your placer? or do you want some time? they arent due until dec. 1st


----------



## hunter 14 (Jan 19, 2010)

I will see if I get a chance to shoot another before December but if not this will be my placer.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

ill put you down, it can always change


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Brett,

I would say shoot 5spot if you can... you can score vegas targets as a 5 spot in which the 10ring is x, yellow is 5(all yellow) and red is 4


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

any other Placers yet?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Dylan

I got a freestyle placer last night.... yeah i gotta switch... anyway 300 56x with the burner setup for spots


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

so your switching to freestyle?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

cmon guys, its coming down to the final weeeks before placers need to be in


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

because of hunting, i may extend the deadline to the 2nd week of december


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

*anymore placers?*


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

alright, league starts 3rd week of December.... Placers need to be submitted by next week.

DATES:

*Placer submission: Friday Dec. 10
Starting entry: Friday Dec. 17
2nd entry: Dec. 24
3rd entry: Dec. 31
4th entry: Jan. 7
5th entry: Jan 14
6th entry: Jan 21
7th entry: Jan 28
8th entry: Feb 4
9th entry: Feb 11
10th entry(FINAL): Feb 18*


----------



## Mathews60x (Aug 19, 2010)

my placer 298 52x's


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

got ya down.... ANYONE ELSE?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

*LAST WEEK EVERYONE!!!*

anyway, my placer is 299 45x


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Placers need to be in by midnight central standard time.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

why is everyone ignoring this thread? i dont know how far this league will get with under 10 people...


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

alright, heres the scoop. this league is officially over. no one is keeping up... and i am not going to be able to shoot spots for awhile, i have a lot of issues i need to get ironed out... so this is over. 

Dylan


----------

